# Newbie from CT!



## CurlyBrunette (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so excited to be here and I absolutely LOVE makeup!  I mean who here doesnt right?  Silly question.  A little about myself:  I used to use only MAC makeup when I was a newlywed.  I had my bridal makeup done by a MAC MA and it was fabulous!  It lasted the entire ceremony and reception.






 Thats definitely me!  At that time my cousin worked as a MA for MAC and she used to get me the discount and also gave me lots of makeup as gifts for holidays and such.  She still works for MAC but in NYC in the main office.  I am not sure if she can still get me the discount but I will soon ask her.
I stopped using it gradually because of lack of money and then after having my 2 kids I just didnt wear to much anymore.  I started to appreciate it again after having cancer and going through chemo. When you lose your hair all you have is your face and makeup makes a big difference not only in how you look but how you feel.  It certainly did with me.  I recently started buying my MAC again and also have an addiction to Bare Minerals (they just opened a store in my local mall), Bobbi Brown, Coastalscents and NARS.
I love watching all the YouTube tutorials on makeup and learning a lot from them. I hope to learn a lot here also and I cant wait to jump in!


----------



## Janice (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy to have you join us!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yayyy another girl from CT!! Glad to see you here!


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm from CT, too!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where in CT are you girls from? I'm from the border of the NW corner.


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm from the SW part


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

OO very nice. It's nice to see people from the same area just in case we shop at the same MAC's or other places so we can let eachother know good and bad things about each ya know?


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 31, 2009)

Which stores do you usually shop at?  I am lucky that there is a MAC free-standing store near me


----------



## wizzer3245 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome and i hope you enjoy!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

I usually go to the MAC counters at the Meriden and Waterbury mall. Once in a blue moon I'll go to the counter at the Post mall also. I have been to the MAC store in the West Farms mall once.


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh OK.  I've only been to the counter in the Macy's in the Westfield in Milford and the free-standing in Stamford.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone going to any Hello Kitty events?


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to get back to this thread but I have been Hello Kitty OBSESSED!!  I live in South Western CT so I usually shop at the MAC counter @ Macy's East in Westfield in Milford or the free standing store in the Stamford Mall. My favorite place to shop though are the two MAC's is the WESTCHESTER MALL in White Plains, NY.  They have a MAC Counter in Nordstroms and a free standing store in the mall on same level (about 500 feet away from each other).  
I was getting antsy waiting for the release on the 12th so I went to NY because they had their Hello Kitty release on the 7th if Feb.  
I am so in love with the colors in this collection that I went back today to get more of what I wanted to get yesterday!  Here's what I got:  The 2 eye shadow palettes (endless combos of colors with the both of them), Two of the lipsticks (one is the bright pink and the other is the really light, almost blueish pink, 3 lipglasses in the plum pink, light pink and I cant remember the other one, LOL!  The white/multi color glitter liner, both blushes in the collection, the tahitian peachy face powder & the bush set with the HK head shaped brush holder.  I think thats it for the HK collection.  I also got some Viva Glam II lipstick and Viva Glam VI Lipglass, Purr Lipglass and the lipliner to match in Subculture?  StudioFix in C3, Mineralized skin Finish in light/medium (I also use it in medium and mix it depending on the look I am trying to achieve), Violet Pigment, samples of Nude pigment and a rose colored one that was sold out and the one I really wanted & Mystery and Kid eyeshadows.  The MA in the MAC store wanted to do my foundation because I couldnt remember if I used to wear C3 or NC25.  She did an awesome job and also did my lips (I was admiring hers and I ended up getting the colors anyway!).  I also got the large Hello Kitty Bag (not the rectangular one that zips at the top.)  Thats the one I wanted but it wasnt there.  The MA's were soooo nice to me and I dont think it was because I spent a lot of money because they didnt know when I walked in what I was going to spend.  One of them gave me a mess of HK tatoos for my daughter which was really nice.  I should have asked for a balloon!  I heard the HK bracelet was going to be available soon.  Well, I think this certifies me as a MAC addict which is why I am here in the first place!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice haul!  Looks like we shop at the same MACs.....I love the free-standing in the Westchester, but Stamford is much closer for me.  What did you think of Most Popular lipstick (it's the purplish berry one)?....I pre-ordered my stuff already:  both BPs, both BPBs, both quads, Strayin', Cute-Ster, and Big Bow lipsticks, Milk pigment, Mimmy, Fast Friends, and Nice Kitty lipglasses....yeah, I went a little crazy.....I also picked up Lavender Whip from Creme Team.....beautiful color...wore it today with Opal lustreglass on top


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Nice haul!  Looks like we shop at the same MACs.....I love the free-standing in the Westchester, but Stamford is much closer for me.  What did you think of Most Popular lipstick (it's the purplish berry one)?....I pre-ordered my stuff already:  both BPs, both BPBs, both quads, Strayin', Cute-Ster, and Big Bow lipsticks, Milk pigment, Mimmy, Fast Friends, and Nice Kitty lipglasses....yeah, I went a little crazy.....I also picked up Lavender Whip from Creme Team.....beautiful color...wore it today with Opal lustreglass on top _

 
Thanks ABB113!  Stamford is closer to me also but it seemed to me the one in the WESTCHESTER had more stuff and more MA's to help customers.  The Most Popular lipstick is so pretty!  I almost bought it but got the Sweet Strawberry Lipglass instead.  I wore the Big Bow Lipstick with the Nice Kitty Lipglass and it looked fabulous.  I havent worn the lavender pinkish (something Mews I think) lipstick yet but I think its going to look great with lots of different color eyeshadows especially a chilly cool blue!  That Lavender Whip Creme Team is a gorgeous color!  I wasnt sure however that it would look good with my complexion and hair color.  Seems like you got yourself a nice haul also!  You're going to love the packaging and the products, they're beautifully done.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome! I'm from SW CT as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work right next to the Stamford Mall which is sometimes trou-ble lol. I like that freestanding store the best (Will and Marvin are sweeties) but often go to the f/s store in the Westchester. Counters always seem too rushed to me! The one in Macy's in the Danbury Mall is good in a pinch, too.  Anyways - welcome, glad to meet you!


----------



## genica (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!  I'm from CT too - New Haven area.  That's an awesome HK haul, hope you're enjoying all your goodies.  I'm gonna go pick my HK stuff up this weekend - if it's not all sold out!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Welcome! I'm from SW CT as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work right next to the Stamford Mall which is sometimes trou-ble lol. I like that freestanding store the best (Will and Marvin are sweeties) but often go to the f/s store in the Westchester. Counters always seem too rushed to me! The one in Macy's in the Danbury Mall is good in a pinch, too. Anyways - welcome, glad to meet you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Marvin!  Do any of you girls know if CT stores are selling their HK stuff yet....I heard that a bunch of Nordstroms and MAC fs's are already selling!  BTW, I am soo excited that we have this little CT MAC addicts chat going!  I've been waiting to find people on Specktra from my area!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm from CT too! I was wondering about MAC stores/counters having HK out as well... I just ordered some things online, but I'd love to see it in person as well... or maybe not... I may just end up buying more...


----------



## Dana72 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## ABB113 (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone hears that the Stamford store is selling their HK stuff now, let me know!  Anyone going to the party on the 15th?


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 10, 2009)

I called around and the earliest day they told me they were going to sell was the 12th.  This was Stamford and Macy's in Milford.  This is the main reason I went to the NY store because they released on the 7th.  I wish they would have all just released on the same day as NYC because it makes people crazy looking at what other people got and drooling all over themselves!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 10, 2009)

I know!  It's so unfair that some stores are selling early and others aren't.  I also called Stamford a little while ago and the girl said that they have the accessories and they will hopefully have the makeup in by Thursday.  I wish I had just gone to NY, but it's more of a pain to get there.  Have you been to the PRO store before?  I'm itching to go there!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I was in the Stamford store today; no HK makeup yet due to issues with customs (again!). Many of the Studio Sculpt shades were unavailable due to the same issue - apparently many f/s stores have been affected. They said the items should have arrived late today or hopefully Thursday ... me thinks customs agents just wanted some HK


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I might go to MAC at 10 when they open Thursday and hopefully they will have my stuff to pick up then.  Otherwise, I'm not sure when I will be able to get to the store.  I want my stuff already..lol!  I'm crossing my fingers that they get their shipment by tomorrow!!


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 12, 2009)

No, I havent been to the Pro store but I would love to go!  We should make a day trip, all of us addicts from CT! LOL  Could you imagine the serious dollars we could drop down there??  I'm just glad that I have a nice tax return on the way.  Whats the next big collection coming up?  Already thinking of ways to spend my money!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 12, 2009)

A trip to the Pro store with all the CT addicts.....sounds so fun!  We should plan that.  So, I got my HK stuff today!  I went in at 10 and the stuff hadn't arrived yet!  The girls were really sweet and they explained that about 20 free-standing stores hadn't received their shipments yet.  She told me to call them back around 1:30 because they thought they might get the stuff in by then.  Silly me, I ended up staying at the mall to check back on my goodies!  And they came in!  I was sooo happy!  I haven't looked at everything yet, but I will tonight....the stuff looked really pretty, though, on the display.  Can't wait to play around with everything!  Ooooo, I also got the reusable free tote which was very cute.  I'm going to have to try now to save until Sugarsweet....which unfortunately is only a month from now...eeek!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 24, 2009)

No one has posted here in a little while, so I thought I would poke my head in to say hi!  How are my fellow CT MAC addicts doing?


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm good. I'm looking into some online make up courses, I found 3 so far and am just waiting on their replies. I don't have a Pro card yet so I wouldn't be able to join in on that trip but any other trips I'd be down haha.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 25, 2009)

Online makeup courses....awesome!  Oh, I definitely don't have a Pro card.  I am pretty sure anyone can shop there (you don't need a card).  Those with a card get the discount, though.  I'm going to check on that.  Definitely should do a group outing!  :-D


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, I can confirm that a MAC Pro card is not needed to shop at the Pro store!


----------



## icmreis (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay! Now I will go shopping more often. Where are there pro stores in CT?


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Yay! Now I will go shopping more often. Where are there pro stores in CT?_

 
Unfortunately, there are none in CT.  But, there is one in NYC (so not too bad).


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

O that's not bad. I'm about an hour and a half away from the city. I probably won't take the trip unless I have a hundred or more to spend, it's just not worth the gas or train trip for me.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 26, 2009)

None of you like Danbury?? :C I'm in Danbury!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

I go to Danbury to go to Sephora if that counts!!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_None of you like Danbury?? :C I'm in Danbury!_

 
Are you in the Danbury mall?  I have always wanted to check out that mall....I hear it's a lot better than the Stamford one (honestly the only thing I like about the Stamford mall is the free-standing MAC and H&M...lol)!  I should come visit you sometime


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_I go to Danbury to go to Sephora if that counts!!_

 
Sephora....my second love...lol....


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Sephora....my second love...lol...._

 
haha seriously, if I could live in that place I so would. O and if I win the lottery I'm buying out the place.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_haha seriously, if I could live in that place I so would. O and if I win the lottery I'm buying out the place._

 
HAHA!


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got back on Sunday from my family trip to Disney.  While I was there I decided to look up the Pro store in Orlando and pay them a visit, well 2 visits exactly, LOL.  I was able to get over there (its in the Millenia Mall in Orlando [this is the Pro store which is a free standing store] and also a counter at the MACY'S in the mall).  I did get my tax return while I was away so I decided it was OK for me to spend some there and boy did I get some goodies!  I cant remember everything but I bought some pigments in Cool Pink which is a Pro item, pigment in tan, & pigment in chocolate brown.   I bought some creme base eyeshadow in Pearl and Hush which are beautiful and are great as bases.  I also bought the Hush eyeshadow, Brule, & Tete-a -Tint.  Fliudline in blacktrack, Macroviolet and Rich Ground which is a bronzy brown. Its gorgeous even as an all over eye color which the MA suggested as an option.  I caved in and got the other Hello Kitty face powder in Pretty Baby since I already have the Tahitian Sands one.  The pink is great and glides on my face so smoothly making it so easy to apply my regular blush on top.  Then I had to get some brushes!  I did not bring an eyeliner brush with me on vacation so I bought the 210, 212 and the 219.  I bought the 195  concealer brush to apply the paint pots (I bought bare study-LOVE IT!) and other creamy bases.  When the Creme Team stuff came out I didnt think I would like them or that they would work with my complexion but I fell in love with Shy Girl and Cream in your Coffee.  When I has my makeup done a few weeks ago at a Mac store where I live the MA used Fix+ on me and I liked it so much that I bought that too.  OK, I bought a lot and in no way am I trying to brag about it.  I just wanted to share with you what I bought and see if anyone else has the same stuff.  It would be nice to know if anyone has these products and how you guys use them and in what combinations you use them (color combos and suggestions).


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great haul!  I think, of the items you bought, I only have Blacktrack....lol.  Oh, and a 219 SE brush...lol.  That's so nice that you went to Disney!  Fun, fun.  How was the Mac Pro experience?  I want to go!  Aside from my HK goodies, I picked up Lavender Whip and Ever So Rich from Cream Team.  I also picked up the new Studio Sculpt foundation and concealer and a few brushes (134, 252, 109, and 190).  I'm now waiting for Sugar Sweet and Rose Romace collections (ie.  saving up money).


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow that's awesome. Being a full time college student I don't get a tax return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My boyfriend gave me $60 out of his but I figured it would of been a waste to go to MAC or Sephora since I would of only been able to get a few things so I just went to Target and picked up some small things. I'm saving up to start my MAC collection so we'll see!

How was the weather down there? Beautiful probably.


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Feb 28, 2009)

I definitely think I need more room to dedicate to my small collection especially if there are always new products coming out every month or so!  Disney way great, thanks!  My husband was so nice to take me to the Mac Store in the middle of our vacation.  Every Mac store I have been in has been a great experience. They are all set up pretty much the same and are easy to navigate.  Its very easy to become overwhelmed and not know what you initially were looking for. I was so happy to have a wonderful MUA help me chose my things.
I also just found out yesterday from a MAC MUA that you DO need a Pro card to shop in the NYC store.  Its one of the only ones she thinks that you do need one.  I personally think that they lose a lot of money that way and its not like the store is small because its big and can hold a lot of people.  Silly, silly, silly, in my opinion and now I am so glad I did get a chance to go to the pro store in Florida.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I just haven't had the chance to buy the membership. I haven't been to an actual MAC store, just the counters. The counters are sometimes frusrating to navigate because you can't just pick a color yourself, you kinda have to wait to name off everything you want haha. Are the stores like that?

I think even if me and my boyfriend went on vacation, I would find someway to get to MAC or Sephora. It's sad, but its what I love!!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CurlyBrunette* 

 
_I definitely think I need more room to dedicate to my small collection especially if there are always new products coming out every month or so! Disney way great, thanks! My husband was so nice to take me to the Mac Store in the middle of our vacation. Every Mac store I have been in has been a great experience. They are all set up pretty much the same and are easy to navigate. Its very easy to become overwhelmed and not know what you initially were looking for. I was so happy to have a wonderful MUA help me chose my things.
*I also just found out yesterday from a MAC MUA that you DO need a Pro card to shop in the NYC store.* Its one of the only ones she thinks that you do need one. I personally think that they lose a lot of money that way and its not like the store is small because its big and can hold a lot of people. Silly, silly, silly, in my opinion and now I am so glad I did get a chance to go to the pro store in Florida._

 
Really?  That sucks!  Stupid NY...lol....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in the Danbury Macy's! We're not all that far from Sephora, just into Macy's and down the escalator and then our area is right there. Nobody wants to visit me!! ;__;


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Mar 1, 2009)

When I get some extra money, I'll be visiting MAC to get some brushes/eyeshadow so maybe I'll just take the trip to Danbury and visit a fellow specktra member!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 1, 2009)

Specktra CT members group trip to visit Bunny!  :-D


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do ittttt!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 3, 2009)

HAHA....I'm totally up for it!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any CT lovelies getting anything from Sugar Sweet?


----------



## LillyQueen (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey im another newbie from ct.
im in fairfield county.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 3, 2009)

just wanted to say welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!!!


----------



## charnels (Jun 3, 2009)

i'm from massachusetts but i was right on the connecticut border.


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, Bunny(x3), are you working tomorrow?  I'm thinking of coming by the DFM, and would love to say hi!  :-D


----------



## SweetPink (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi gorgeous
I just read your welcome message and was moved by your courage, having to go through such a tough time with your health, and i totally understand that when you're sick and not looking your best, good makeup is such an uplift and ca n really help you look and hence feel a little more human.
Iv just been  through a cancer-scare (i was clear, praise the Lord!), so although i dont want to sound like a fool making out that i 'ccompletely' understand, i do understand to a point and i think making yourself feel beautiful after such hard times is a true lift that you definitely deserve.
I wish you all the best in your health and with your MAC collection!
HUGS
Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm in the Danbury Macy's! We're not all that far from Sephora, just into Macy's and down the escalator and then our area is right there. Nobody wants to visit me!! ;__;_

 
Bunny! Nice to see another Danbury native. I'm not in the mall often, but when I get a chance, I'll try and stop by the MAC counter


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Marie!  And to everyone else who welcomed me! Sorry for the late response but I havent been around in a while. Busy with work, the kids, and a HUGE basement flood from a month of rain here in CT.  Please let the sun come out!!!!!!


----------

